# pier 14 ocean fishing in December



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

We have decided to go to myrtle beach around December 12 for a few days. At least one or two days I will have the chance to fish. We will be staying in a oceanfront hotel within walking distance to pier 14 but I like to fish from the ocean and not piers. I will just fish in front of the hotel and not be able to find inlets due to time restrictions. I can bring my trout rod, 9ft, 11 ft, or 13 ft. which should I bring and what is in the ocean then? I usually fish the outer banks surf so if you share what is around then I would appreciate it.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I would use all of them. That time of year lots of room on the beach. Redfish.... on mullet.

Good luck...


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not sure of the fishing hours on Pier 14 that time of year, but you're probably better off on the sand. It's a really short pier, barely extends past the breakers at low tide. If you only had 1 day, it might be worth it to save $$$ over buying a 3-day license, but if you have multiple days, probably cheaper to get the 3 day than pay the pier. Depending on how quick the water temps fall, there could still be a variety of species in the water. Red and Black drum, probably some Bluefish, and of course dogfish and puffers show up in the cooler temps. Might still be a few Spots or Pompano around, Whiting tend to get smaller later in the season. It's like they shrink in cold water.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

pmcdaniel said:


> I'm not sure of the fishing hours on Pier 14 that time of year, but you're probably better off on the sand. It's a really short pier, barely extends past the breakers at low tide. If you only had 1 day, it might be worth it to save $$$ over buying a 3-day license, but if you have multiple days, probably cheaper to get the 3 day than pay the pier. Depending on how quick the water temps fall, there could still be a variety of species in the water. Red and Black drum, probably some Bluefish, and of course dogfish and puffers show up in the cooler temps. Might still be a few Spots or Pompano around, Whiting tend to get smaller later in the season. It's like they shrink in cold water.


I will bring my waders, thanks for the input, the help makes me have a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Shrinkage in cold water is to be expected.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Used to hear of speckled trout off there in the fall/winter.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

SmoothLures said:


> Used to hear of speckled trout off there in the fall/winter.


sting silvers for blues, gold 1/2 oz spoons for puppy drum, mirrorlures for trout or lead heads and various colors , premade bottom rigs for whoever,waders, probably 10' 2pc rod and 7ft rod, That should about cover everything mentioned. Oh yeah, sea shad gulp for artificial bait. Any more suggestions I will be glad to listen to. As I said above, staying at beachfront hotel so I will just carry gear straight to the beach. Thanks again.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

beachcaster said:


> sting silvers for blues, gold 1/2 oz spoons for puppy drum, mirrorlures for trout or lead heads and various colors , premade bottom rigs for whoever,waders, probably 10' 2pc rod and 7ft rod, That should about cover everything mentioned. Oh yeah, sea shad gulp for artificial bait. Any more suggestions I will be glad to listen to. As I said above, staying at beachfront hotel so I will just carry gear straight to the beach. Thanks again.


If you want to catch "worthwhile" fish IMO best bet is head out in a boat, either off or inshore, or walk to the north or south jetty. Next best may be off a pier in deeper water. 

Can definitely still catch in December, but it is usually slow. Hope ya get on them.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds like you got it covered ... have a great time and leave some for us.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

ROWDY ROD said:


> Sounds like you got it covered ... have a great time and leave some for us.


No way I have a big enough window for boat fishing, just beach fishing. If I need deeper water I will just have to throw sting silver farther out


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

beachcaster said:


> No way I have a big enough window for boat fishing, just beach fishing. If I need deeper water I will just have to throw sting silver farther out


well we are here, 41 degrees as I write, beautiful day. from the 22ed floor water 1/4 mile from the ferris wheel in the hilton water looks calm. Still going to fish tomorrow off the beach. Only going to use bloodworm fishbites, sandflea fisbites and metal tomorrow and see whats happening.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck. Let us know you do.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

abass105 said:


> Good luck. Let us know you do.


I was kinda hoping someone would chip in with there are reds, specks, blues or something still around ocean wise. I know by the inlets and grass beds there are fish. Anyway, i will let ya know good or not so good how fishing goes.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

beachcaster said:


> well we are here, 41 degrees as I write, beautiful day. from the 22ed floor water 1/4 mile from the ferris wheel in the hilton water looks calm. Still going to fish tomorrow off the beach. Only going to use bloodworm fishbites, sandflea fisbites and metal tomorrow and see whats happening.


We had a pretty good day of surf fishing down there last Sunday 12/3 before the big cold front came in. Blues, Spots, Black Drum, and Whiting - with a couple of BIG Whiting, so they could definitely still be around. Hell the cold air might have got them moving.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

pmcdaniel said:


> We had a pretty good day of surf fishing down there last Sunday 12/3 before the big cold front came in. Blues, Spots, Black Drum, and Whiting - with a couple of BIG Whiting, so they could definitely still be around. Hell the cold air might have got them moving.


Thanks for the feedback, I will see what the fishbites do, maybe I can kick up a sandflea or two for bait.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Waders, raincoat, and life jacket. North side of 2nd Avenue Pier, wade out on the rocky bottom at low tide about 1/2 to 2/3 of the pier take a few steps north (you will know when you have gone too far, thus the life jacket) and slay yourself some trout. You can thank me later.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Scooter2001 said:


> Waders, raincoat, and life jacket. North side of 2nd Avenue Pier, wade out on the rocky bottom at low tide about 1/2 to 2/3 of the pier take a few steps north (you will know when you have gone too far, thus the life jacket) and slay yourself some trout. You can thank me later.


well the final tally was 2 small black drum, 2 sea mullet fair size and 1 spot. The spot surprised me this time of year. Used bloodworm fishbites. Fished 4 hours. The current was a little more than I banked on, I needed 4oz and still had to walk the beach with it some. Sunny, chilly but a fun time.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a pretty fair catch this time of year. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

